# Mass. hospital deciding fate of Virgin Mary window



## Berean (May 17, 2009)

> Hospital spokesman Mark Fulco tells The Republican newspaper of Springfield he's waiting for a report from experts to *determine if the window is worthy of veneration.*



washingtonpost.com


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 17, 2009)

blech...


----------



## historyb (May 17, 2009)

they should break it and then melt it


----------



## AThornquist (May 17, 2009)

historyb said:


> they should break it and then melt it



You beat me to it. I was going to say that I'll help them decide not to venerate the window by throwing a rock through it.


----------



## Berean (May 17, 2009)

historyb said:


> they should break it and then melt it



Excellent! I agree. Just like the golden calf.


----------



## BJClark (May 17, 2009)

> The Catholic hospital removed the window after the crush of visitors caused traffic problems. It's storing the window at a secret location.



It should be broken while in storage..that would solve the problem on what to do--



> Engineers say the image appeared when a failed rubber seal allowed mineral deposits between panes of glass.
> 
> But hospital officials say that doesn't explain why the deposits resemble the Virgin Mary.



It resembles Mary because that's what people WANT it to resemble..because they have no CLUE what Mary looked like..


----------



## Theognome (May 17, 2009)

Leave it alone- it will help business. They are a hospital, and it will make plenty of us sick to our stomachs...

Theognome


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 17, 2009)

Pass the rocks.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 17, 2009)

BJClark said:


> ... they have no CLUE what Mary looked like..



That's why they're calling in the *experts*...


----------



## blhowes (May 17, 2009)

Berean said:


> Hospital spokesman Mark Fulco tells The Republican newspaper of Springfield he's waiting for a report from experts to *determine if the window is worthy of veneration.*


Its been over 6 months since the glass seal broke and the image appeared. How long does it typically take for the experts to determine the worthiness for veneration?


----------



## Berean (May 17, 2009)

blhowes said:


> How long does it typically take for the experts to determine the worthiness for veneration?



      Call in Pappa Ratzi


----------

